# FF Milking ?? Advice Please...



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi I have a FF when I try to milk her she squats down and screams her head off the whole time. I'm only able to get 2 cups out of her and her utter is very full and hard. I took her baby off about a week ago and I know it dosen't help that he screams for her when I take her into the milking paylor (and he can't see her). I'm just short of giving her a glass of wine and lighting a candle with some soft music in the back ground to relax her. What can I do to help her relax and let the milk down?

As always THANKS for your help!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ah yes, the FF horrors.... :wink: I'm in for that big time next year with 3 to 5 girls as FF's! Is she a relatively new goat, and hasn't learned to trust you yet? Sometimes, you just have to put ear plugs in and smile your way through milking until they calm down on their own. I had a 215 lb. 6 year old doe who I had to train to the milkstand this year, and whoohee! What a rodeo! She was bad about letting her milk down, and would kick, squat, yell, and whatever else she could think of. For the first week or so, I couldn't milk her out all the way, but it got better as she realized that she got food when she was being milked, and that I wasn't going to hurt her.

It would help greatly if her kid was out of earshot; being able to see/hear him will only aggravate the situation. Try talking to her; some goats like a patter of nonsense to listen to. My big doe I mentioned earlier liked to have Dr. Seuss quoted to her. :roll: I have played the radio when milking fidgety does before, and some really liked it. Most likely, it is just going to take time for her to adjust. This is her first time to be lactating, she has no idea what she is supposed to be doing (which should be serenely standing while you milk her effortlessly!), and she can hear her kid calling which she knows she should be feeding. So just keep at it, and know that this too will pass, and things will eventually calm down.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks I tough it out ;o) I just might try the soft music :chin: Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

First, You drink the glass of wine.... and keep trying. If you have someone who will help, they can hold up one leg while you milk.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

For the squatting try finding a bucket to fit under her. If she kicks hobble her back legs. You don't have to have a hobble kit just tie her legs together. As for music that really does work. I have found my does like rock-n-roll and sometimes Country. Hip-Hop, classical and jazz seem to annoy them.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I have a 2x4 that sticks up at the end of my milkstand. If a doe is misbehaving, I just tie her leg back to the board and voila! They learn very quickly to respect my space (and the milk pail!) and that kicking is not tolerated.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips! I just came up from milking and tonight I had 2 glasses of wine, locked the boys away in another spot, and tied my other to does to the porch of my milking paylor so she could see them but they couldn't come in and get in the way. It went much better! :thumb: Mind you this is her 1st time and my 1st time with milking. I'm under the pressure of getting the job done my 5 yr old had goats milk the other week and will not drink store bought milk again. So every drop is worth millons to me LOL.... I do like the idea of having a 2x4 to tie her leg since I only have the help of my 5yr old Hubby wants no parts of milking the goats. My other doe stands there like a dream and is easy to milk she has spoiled me. Thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Also instead of using 2x4s you can use D rings so the rope won't slip up the board. I have one on each side of my stand for anyone that decides to have a fit. Sometimes they will panic but they get over it quickly. If they really panic don't undo it leave it until they calm down or it will teach them to freak out.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I know how you feel! My doe is actually a second freshner, but was not milked last year. The fight I had with her...Oh MY! It lasted two weeks..but I had to train her to get on to the stantion too. She would let me milk her with no kicking, but boy did she know every trick in the book! She sat, she tried laying down, she held her milk. It took a while but she now jumps onto the stantion...as it means grain...and I can milk her out. She used to hold back on me alot. One day I just told her that we were both new to this, it was a pain for both of us and I can be more stubborn than she can! I also sang to her. Give it time, don't let her get away with anything...I had to smack mine in the hip a few times so she knew I was boss.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

I really can't thank you all enough. It makes me feel so much better that it's not just me. I didn't want to admit this before cuz I didn't want you all to think this women is crazy. But as far as getting onto the stand I have to pick her up good thing she is only an ND. I won't give up like I said last night went a little bite better but good golly I don't want to have to drink wine before each milking. 

My husband came out on the back porch last night to see what all the noise was and what was going on. The goat was on the milking stand screaming her head off, I was kicked back on the stool feet propped up fan blowing on me and sipping a glass of wine. He asked what are you doing I held up my glass of wine and said with a big ol smile I'm milking my goat. He thinks I've lost my mind for sure now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 4th freshener that was only minimally milked -- I call her my rodeo milker. I havent had the nerve to try it again :hair:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

circledsfarm said:


> HAHAHA!!!
> My husband came out on the back porch last night to see what all the noise was and what was going on. The goat was on the milking stand screaming her head off, I was kicked back on the stool feet propped up fan blowing on me and sipping a glass of wine. He asked what are you doing I held up my glass of wine and said with a big ol smile I'm milking my goat. He thinks I've lost my mind for sure now!


HAHAHA! That made me chuckle!

Two of my girls were absolutely livid the first few times I milked them. Keeping yummy food in front of them helped, and I hobbled their hind legs together for a while, too. By the third week they were grudgingly cooperating. By a month in they were standing like old pros. They don't LIKE it, but as long as they have food they tolerate it. I just found them a home with a Boer breeder (they are reg. 50% Boer does) where they will be raising percentage commercial babies and will never have to stand through another hand milking... and in their place I will probably get two new first fresheners to train, lol.


----------

